# Which analog digital converter???



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

My mom wants a digital converter so here I am to see what info I can find. There are so many digital converters out there but it seems they are either standard definition or they're bad. 

I looked at the magnavox one but it seems it breaks easy
The apex one has 1/5 stars average
List goes on and on

I need a 1080p capable one that I can rely on to work well. What is out there that actually works?

Thanks guys


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you looking for a Digital to Analog converter box? Is your mom's TV an SD or HD model?


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, that is what I am looking for. Her TV are standard but will be upgraded to HD in the future. But I guess I should ask for SD and HD model, since I doubt she will upgrade all the TV's


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

You won't need a convert box for an HDTV since it has an HD Tuner built-in, for the SDTV the box will take the digital broadcast and convert it to analog so her SDTV will get the channels she normally watches.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, so what is the point for certain converter boxes that are HD capable?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The converter boxes are for:

1) Those who may have no desire to purchase an HDTV.

2) Who may not be able to purchase a new set due to price restrictions, $60 vs $500-$2000

Just to make sure we are on the same page, what model was the Magnavox converter you where looking at?


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, but I mean converter boxes that are SD only or have HD feature. If HD tv's already have a tuner built in, what is the need for a converter box with HD if a SD tv cannot play HD?

I was looking at the Magnavox TB110MW9


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

So we are on the same page good, The broadcast signal is digital which an SDTV can't get so the box helps converts it to an analog signal so it will step down the resolution to SD so it can be seen on an SDTV. The box is a 2 in 1 device it's an HD tuner plus a converter for SDTV where as an HDTV has a built-in tuner and has no need for a converter since it can display all current resolutions.


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there one you can recommend that is good? Seems like the Coby DTV102 is good.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry about taking awhile to get back to you, there are two that I have used that are good.

1) Zenith DTT901 

There is only one issue that I can think of it's the remote it's not senior citizen friendly due to the small buttons.

2) RCA DTA800B1 

The only issue I had with this one is it didn't come with a composite cable to hook it up.


----------

